# Rumors of Upcoming HI Air Discounts?



## MuranoJo (Aug 8, 2011)

Heard from a 3rd party today that new reduced airfare rates are expected tomorrow.  Anyone else heard this?  We're trying to help friends find a good fare to HI for this Sept. (in a month).


----------



## tompalm (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is a deal I just got from Alaska Airlines $149 each way.  Don't know where you live, but it is from Portland or Bellingham

https://www.alaskaair.com/Shopping/Flights/CalendarPrevMonth/1


----------



## tompalm (Aug 9, 2011)

Hawaiian will usually match the rate.  Maybe that is what you were hearing about a rumor for lower air on Hawaiian??  Was your question about inter-island?


----------



## jpc763 (Aug 9, 2011)

tompalm said:


> Here is a deal I just got from Alaska Airlines $149 each way.  Don't know where you live, but it is from Portland or Bellingham
> 
> https://www.alaskaair.com/Shopping/Flights/CalendarPrevMonth/1



That page is not available.  How long did the sale last???


----------



## BevL (Aug 9, 2011)

Try this one:

http://www.alaskaair.com/content/deals/flights.aspx

You can use the drop down menu for the departing city.  Looks like a fairly short timeframe.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 9, 2011)

tompalm said:


> Hawaiian will usually match the rate.  Maybe that is what you were hearing about a rumor for lower air on Hawaiian??  Was your question about inter-island?



Not inter-island.  To & from Hawaii.  They are from Boise, and need to go to Kauai and return from BI.    I did check today and saw that Alaska reduced rates (~$600 or so for this), so I'm hoping others will compete.  Unfortunately, not such a good deal if you're not flying direct from the coast.

Thanks!


----------



## tompalm (Aug 11, 2011)

The cheap flights are from the west coast to Honolulu, and sometimes Maui.  If you go to another island, or if traveling from other parts of the mainland, it will cost a lot more.  You will be adding the cost of the flight from Boise to the west coast and it just depends how much competition there is on those flights, plus add the cost of a flight from Honolulu to Kauai.  I don't think you will see a cheap flight on that route.  A flight from the east coast, or major city in the mainland to Honolulu will probably be cheaper than what they will pay from Boise to Kauai.  

Your best bet is to put the route in Kayak and another trip advisory online service and get email alerts when the price drops.  I think $600 is about as good as it will get, but you might find something in the $500 range depending on dates of travel.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 11, 2011)

There is this very useful website http://beatofhawaii.com/ that tracks great deals available in Hawaii travel.  Through them I became aware of Delta's fall rates of $99 to Hawaii from SFO.  There are rumors of other lower airfares coming up.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 11, 2011)

tompalm said:


> The cheap flights are from the west coast to Honolulu, and sometimes Maui.  If you go to another island, or if traveling from other parts of the mainland, it will cost a lot more.  You will be adding the cost of the flight from Boise to the west coast and it just depends how much competition there is on those flights, plus add the cost of a flight from Honolulu to Kauai.  I don't think you will see a cheap flight on that route.  A flight from the east coast, or major city in the mainland to Honolulu will probably be cheaper than what they will pay from Boise to Kauai.
> 
> Your best bet is to put the route in Kayak and another trip advisory online service and get email alerts when the price drops.  I think $600 is about as good as it will get, but you might find something in the $500 range depending on dates of travel.



Thanks, Tom.  Figured it would be higher mainland--it's the coastal cities (or much larger cities) that get those good deals we hear about.    I was hoping for something in the $500 range, but probably not a good idea to hold out too long.  The trip is mid Sept.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 11, 2011)

jlp879 said:


> There is this very useful website http://beatofhawaii.com/ that tracks great deals available in Hawaii travel.  Through them I became aware of Delta's fall rates of $99 to Hawaii from SFO.  There are rumors of other lower airfares coming up.



Thanks!  Never heard of that before, but will bookmark it.


----------



## yeereid (Aug 12, 2011)

jlp879 said:


> There is this very useful website http://beatofhawaii.com/ that tracks great deals available in Hawaii travel.  Through them I became aware of Delta's fall rates of $99 to Hawaii from SFO.  There are rumors of other lower airfares coming up.



Janice-thanks for this tip! Out of curiosity, would one receive notification of all the deals by 'liking' them on Facebook or is it required to pay the $19.99 every 6 months to receive the VIP alerts? Just trying to serif it's worth paying the $ to subscribe.


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know I didn't pay to join and I hate "liking" companies on Facebook.  I think I simply clicked subscribe at the end of one of their posts.

http://beatofhawaii.com/hawaiian-ai..._campaign=Feed:+BeatOfHawaii+(Beat+of+Hawaii)

They do send out an e-mail post every day, so I have it go to an e-mail account that I keep for such use.


----------



## vacationdoc (Aug 12, 2011)

*Check Hawaiian Air web site*

I just checked my emails and had this from Hawaiian Air:

Save on Neighbor Island Flights to Kauai and the Big Island
We invite you to experience our modern fleet with spacious cabins and award-winning service. Now for a limited time, connect to any island with no connection fee.**

Hawaii Flights
from $402* RT
Relax and begin your Hawaiian adventure with us.

Book: 8/11 - 8/19

* Book: 8/9 – 8/12/2011. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Las Vegas, NV and Honolulu, HI from 8/28 – 9/30/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Los Angeles, CA and Honolulu, HI from 8/31 – 10/31/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Oakland, CA, Sacramento, CA, San Francisco, CA and San Jose, CA and Honolulu, HI from 8/23 - 9/28/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Phoenix, AZ and Honolulu, HI from 8/24 - 10/2/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Portland, OR and Honolulu, HI from 9/19 - 9/29/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between San Diego, CA and Honolulu, HI from 9/12 - 9/28/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Seattle, WA and Honolulu, HI from 9/12 - 9/29/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Portland and Kahului, HI from 9/19 - 9/29/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Seattle, WA and Kahului, HI from 9/12 - 9/29/11. Fares available for roundtrip travel between Las Vegas, NV and Kahului, HI from 8/28 - 9/30/11.

* Limited seat availability for fare offers. Fares are subject to seat availability during the travel period shown and may change at any time without notice. Prices displayed include Base Fare, Fuel Surcharge and U.S. Taxes. Additional cost of $3.70 ZP tax per segment (defined as one takeoff and one landing), a $2.50 per enplanement September 11th Security Fee (not to exceed $10) and PFC surcharge of $4.50 (not to exceed $18 roundtrip) where applicable will be applied. Other restrictions apply. Additional baggage charges may apply.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 13, 2011)

Doc,
Looks like those are only from more of the coastal or larger cities.     Thanks for sharing anyway, as it may help someone else.


----------



## philemer (Aug 13, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Not inter-island.  To & from Hawaii.  They are from Boise, and need to go to Kauai and return from BI.    I did check today and saw that Alaska reduced rates (~$600 or so for this), so I'm hoping others will compete.  Unfortunately, not such a good deal if you're not flying direct from the coast.
> 
> Thanks!



They don't NEED to fly out of BOI. It's only a 7 hour drive to PDX and 5 hours to SLC.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 13, 2011)

True, and I've told them that, but they're in economy seats and who wants to get off a redeye return flight, and then drive home for 5-6 hours?

Although, since they're paying fares (not FF like us), they may not have to do a redeye (not that all FF folks have to do redeye, but we have always had to from HI).  Heck, I think I'll let them figure it out at this point.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a quick update:  It appears they ARE starting to lower fares to HI now for this fall.  We were able to find a $524 or $600. fair including taxes for our friends, and locked it in via Orbitz (which will refund your $$ if a lower fare comes in).

Really looking forward to the trip.


----------

